# COH 2



## Nuddl007 (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Zu meinem entsetzen hab ich festgestellt das der Relaistermin von COH2 jetzt mit 31.12.2013 festgelegt wurde. Ich hoffe das stimmt nicht. Hat wer Infos von Sega gelesen?
Erst hieß es März 2013...dann kam die Pleite......ich hoffe nicht das durch die Übernahme von Sega der Titel sich um 9 Monate verschiebt!!!!

Hat wer News?....Danke eure Nuddl


----------



## Seeefe (16. Februar 2013)

Davoon wüsst ich nichts, wo hast du das den her?


----------



## Nuddl007 (17. Februar 2013)

Hi

Steht auf der Seite von PC Games.......


----------



## da maxl (17. Februar 2013)

Des steht da nur weil noch kein konkreter termin bekannt gegeben wurde


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. Februar 2013)

Also Ich hoffe auch das es bis spätestens Sommer erscheint ..... ich spiele COH 1 schon seit 2007 !!


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2013)

soweit ich weiß solls ja im märz kommen, beim googlen stoße ich auch auf keinen anderen termin


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

Sollte. Aber wird es nicht.


----------



## Lexx (18. Februar 2013)

"COH TWO" ?

G'sundheit.. !


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Sollte. Aber wird es nicht.



aber ein neuer termin ist auch nicht bekannt also wer weiß


----------



## 10203040 (19. Februar 2013)

Es wurde gesagt das Sie es nicht mehr wie geplant zum März schaffen durch die ganzen Verhandlungen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> Es wurde gesagt das Sie es nicht mehr wie geplant zum März schaffen durch die ganzen Verhandlungen.



und trotzdem gibts noch keinen anderen termin  denke aber nicht das die den release um mehr als 2/3 monate verschieben.


----------



## Otep (19. Februar 2013)

Das wäre ja nicht das erste Spiel auf das man längggggger warten muss 

Ich kann den ersten Teil schon gar nicht mehr sehen


----------



## 10203040 (19. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> und trotzdem gibts noch keinen anderen termin  denke aber nicht das die den release um mehr als 2/3 monate verschieben.


 
Du schreibst wer weiß, also wer weiß ob es doch noch im März kommt, und nur weil der Entwickler keinen anderen Termin sagen kann oder der Publisher, kommt es nicht doch noch im März da sie es verschoben haben! Lies mal...


----------



## Pimplegionär (19. Februar 2013)

Ja ich kann den ersten Teil auch grafisch nicht mehr sehen , aber bei Eastern Front Mod schneits so schön über den ganzen Bildschirm .......

Ich hab das eben schon geschrieben , das die für Eastern Front das Ostheer bringen (beta) und dann kommt CoH 2 ???  auch mit Russen und Deutschen , irgendwie doppelt


----------



## Seeefe (19. Februar 2013)

mit coh2 gibts mehr als nur russen vs deutsche. außerdem finde ich die mod eh nicht so pralle.


----------



## Nuddl007 (20. Februar 2013)

hab ich auch gehört ..nur was haben Verhandlungen mit einem Relaistermin zu tun........ich hoffe nur das Sega uns nicht zu lange warten lässt


----------



## Seeefe (21. Februar 2013)

Nunja wenn der Investor wegkippt muss ein neuer her und das dauert dann wohl etwas  und währenddessen hat man dann wohl nicht an CoH so stark gearbeitet, wusste ja keiner obs einer kauft


----------



## da maxl (6. März 2013)

Am 25. Juni ist der Release von COH2


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. März 2013)

Hier die offizielle Ankündigung des Releasedatums, das für Nordamerika und Europa auf den 05.06.2013 verschoben wurde:
Company of Heroes 2: New release schedule announced


----------

